# Prostatakrebs > Prostatakrebs und Psyche >  Was muss sich in unserem Umgang mit psychisch Kranken ändern?

## Unverwüstlicher

Wenn Menschen sich monate- und jahrelang mit einer schweren Depression dahinquälen, dann hat das 
vor allem mit mangelnden Kenntnissen zu tun. Eine qualifizierte Behandlung könnte oft heilen. 

Es ist ein Skandal, dass in der Öffentlichkeit nach wie vor mittelalterliche Vorstellungen über
 psychische Krankheiten herrschen. Angesichts der Tatsache, dass ein Drittel der Deutschen
 irgendwann psychisch krank wird und die anderen zwei Drittel irgendwelche Angehörigen haben, 
die psychisch krank sind, hat jeder.

Bitte dazu lesen:

https://www.domradio.de/nachrichten/...chisch-kranken

Harald

----------


## Optimist

Hallo Harald,

psychische Erkrankungen können auch im Zuge einer PK-Behandlung auftreten. Hier ein einführender Text von Dr. Marcus Mau mit einer kurzen, sehr interessanten Vorstellung dreier aktueller Studien zum Thema:

   _Die männliche Psyche und ihr Einfluss auf das Prostatakarzinom_
https://www.esanum.de/fachbereichsse...ostatakarzinom

Die drei Studienthemen:
  _ - Neurosen verschlimmern Nebenwirkungen_
_ - Mentale Gesundheit beeinflusst das Überleben beim PCa_
_ - Auch Behandlungen selbst fördern mentale Erkrankungen_

_Mentale Störungen und Depressionen infolge der Diagnose oder des Behandlungsregimes wirken lebenszeitverkürzend oder mindern in milderen Fällen die Lebensqualität und Chance auf eine schnelle Rekonvaleszenz.
_

  Franz

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Hallo Franz,

ich danke Dir, dass Du Dich mit dem in Rede stehenden Thema befasst hast.

Ich selbst bin froh, dass ich keine Hilfe wegen meiner Psyche benötigte, nachdem zunächst bei mir nur der Verdacht auf PCa festgestellt wurde.
Wirklich zufällig stand damals, also vor mehr als 20 Jahren im "Mannheimer Morgen" eine Ankündigung, dass sich die Mitglieder der 
SHG-Prostatakrebs-Rhein-Neckar an diesem Tage treffen würden. Und ich bin natürlich auf Anraten meiner Frau abends dahingegangen.
Und das war gut so, denn ich bekam ausreichend Informationsmateral über das weitere Vorgehen. An diesem Tage war auch Uwe Peters
anwesend und vermittelte einem zusätzlich das Gefühl, nicht allein zu sein.

https://www.pkshg-of.de/mainprogram.php?mod=Ueber

Herzliche Grüße

Harald

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Hallo Franz,

Dir ist das:

http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...und_psyche.PDF

sicher auch bekannt.

Harald

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Hallo Franz,

noch einmal zur Kenntnis:

http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...PKG_Gerd42.pdf

Und dann: 

Gerd'42 (Unterstenhöfer) starb im Jahr 2013.

Harald

----------


## Konrad

An was ist er gestorben ?

----------


## RalfDm

> An was ist er gestorben ?


An kastrationsresistentem metastasierten Prostatakrebs. Gerd war definitiv austherapiert.

Ralf

----------


## believe2020

Hallo Harald, danke für diesen link. Sehr guter Beitrag. 

heinz

----------


## katarawillsurvive

Hallo Harald,

danke für die ganzen Links. Mein Mann hat PK und weigert sich ab und zu, sich weiter zu informieren. Deshalb übernehme ich das und deine Links sind sehr hilfreich, auch die aus den anderen Threads. Danke!!

Einen schönen Abend,

Katara

----------


## Haimer

> Hallo Harald,
> danke für die ganzen Links. Mein Mann hat PK und weigert sich ab und zu, sich weiter zu informieren. 
> Katara


Hallo,
ehrlich gesagt kann ich das sehr gut verstehen. Ich schlag mich seit 2009 damit rum und hab irgendwann aufgehört, jede Info zu dem Thema aufzusaugen - es wird einfach zuviel. Leidenskollegen berichten über ihre Therapie, diskutieren über PSA Werte im einstelligen Bereich, sind mittlerweile teilweise besser informiert als ihr Urologe/Onkologe. Wem es hilft - völlig OK. Mich nervt es einfach.

Wen es interessiert, der schaue bitte in mein Profil mit einer Kurzbeschreibung der letzten 11 Jahre. Mittlerweile lass ich alles laufen und hab so ein mittelschweres *leckmichamA*sch* Gefühl. Meine Erkenntnis ist, dass jeder PK anders ist und dass es keine allgemeingültigen Behandlungsmethoden gibt. Mein Urologe ist seit Jahren *leicht irritiert*, was meinen Zustand angeht. Der passt nicht in das übliche Schema - was ich nicht übel finde  :Peinlichkeit: )

Zumindest habe ich für mich entschieden, keine weiteren radikalen Behandlungen (Chemo/Bestrahlung) anzugehen. Es ist wohl auch eine Trotzreaktion auf die Probleme der letzten Jahre aber schaun mer mal, wie lang es noch geht. Irgendwann ist es einfach vorbei und das muss man einfach akzeptieren.

----------


## ursus47

Hallo Haimer, 
also Dein Humor gefällt mir sehr gut. Und das Meiste aus Deinem obigen Beitrag teile ich ohne Änderungswunsch.
Ich denke dass viele Beiträge mit Links zu Internetseiten eher verwirren als dass sie helfen. Was nicht heißt dass alles schlecht ist. Aber um die vielen Links zu lesen bräuchte ich Monate und um sie zu begreifen Jahre.
Ich wünsche Dir noch viele gute Jahre.
Gruss Urs

----------


## Haimer

> also Dein Humor gefällt mir sehr gut.


Danke  :L&auml;cheln: 
Ohne einen gewissen Sarkasmus ist das ja alles ned auszuhalten. Natürlich sind die Menschen verschieden und jeder geht anders mit seinen Problemen um aber ich glaube, sich Tag und Nacht damit zu beschäftigen macht erst krank. Habe einen Blick in dein Profil geworfen und nach einem Viertel des Textes aufgehört zu lesen - sorry. Ich bewundere die Arbeit, die Du dir gemacht hast, wie Du dich in die Materie eingelesen hast aber mich überfordert das. Aber vielleicht bin ich ja auch nur ein intellektueller Flachwurzler  :L&auml;cheln: 

Alles Gute für uns beide!

----------


## endlich

Hallo, 

ich glaube zu verstehen was du meinst. 

Ich denke nur, dass sich so schnell keine Änderung der Gesellschaft und deren Ansichten ergeben wird. 
Solange viele Themen weiterhin tabutisiert werden oder nicht genug öffentlich beleuchtet wird sich an der Meinung vieler und den damit verbundenen Reaktionen nicht ändern. 

Doch wie ist so ein Wandel in den Köpfen der Gesellschaft zu erreichen? Ziemlich schwer für mich vorzustellen. Vermutlich muss sich jeder selbst an die eigene Nase fassen. 

Viel Aufklärung und vor allem neutrale und informative Informationsweitergabe scheint der Schlüssel zum Erfolg für mich zu sein.

----------


## ursus47

> Habe einen Blick in dein Profil geworfen und nach einem Viertel des Textes aufgehört zu lesen - sorry. Ich bewundere die Arbeit, die Du dir gemacht hast, wie Du dich in die Materie eingelesen hast aber mich überfordert das. 
> Alles Gute für uns beide!


Ne Du, das hab ich alles aus den KKH Berichten reinkopiert.
Ich bin seit Januar hier im Forum. Anfangs wurde ich gleich darauf aufmerksam gemacht dass ich nur wenig im Profil habe.
Und warum geht man in solch ein Forum? Man hofft Antworten auf viele Fragen zu bekommen. Und dazu sollten die, die die Fragen beantworten können schon wissen wie der Krankheitsstand ist.

----------


## Isetta300

Hallo Urs,

es ist völlig in Ordnung was Du in Dein Profil geschrieben hast. Wenn das jemand nicht versteht, sollte er hier nicht mehr reinschauen!

Grüße

Dirk

NB: Bitte mein Profil beachten.

----------


## ErnstFuchs

Seit wann weiß dein Mann von der Diagnose?

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Ernst,



> Seit wann weiß dein Mann von der Diagnose?


Du solltest schon dazu sagen, wen Du hier ansprichst.

Ralf

----------


## Hailey

Hallo  :L&auml;cheln:  
ich bin mir nicht sicher ob Depressionen mit mangelnden Kenntnissen zusammenhängen. Depressionen sind oft ein Kampf im Inneren des Menschen, ein Kampf der Gedanken. Es kommt von Innen. Es kann mit mangelnden Kenntnissen zusammenhängen aber die größte Ursache sind die menschlichen Gedankengänge und Gefühle.
Ich stimme dir zu, ich finde es auch sehr schade, dass Depressionen nicht allzu ernst genommen werden und die Leute sich eher vor einem zurückziehen, weil sie nichts mit der Person zu tun haben wollen.
Danke für deinen Beitrag und den Link, der Text besitzt unglaublich starke Worte, die echt die Augen öffnen können :L&auml;cheln:  Dieser Mann trifft ins Schwarze

----------


## lutzi007

> Hallo  
> ich bin mir nicht sicher ob Depressionen mit mangelnden Kenntnissen zusammenhängen. Depressionen sind oft ein Kampf im Inneren des Menschen, ein Kampf der Gedanken. Es kommt von Innen. Es kann mit mangelnden Kenntnissen zusammenhängen aber die größte Ursache sind die menschlichen Gedankengänge und Gefühle.
> Ich stimme dir zu, ich finde es auch sehr schade, dass Depressionen nicht allzu ernst genommen werden und die Leute sich eher vor einem zurückziehen, weil sie nichts mit der Person zu tun haben wollen.
> Danke für deinen Beitrag und den Link, der Text besitzt unglaublich starke Worte, die echt die Augen öffnen können Dieser Mann trifft ins Schwarze


Hallo Hailey,

was Depressionen sind, kannst Du u.a. sehr gut bei Wikipedia nachlesen. Es macht keinen Sinn, darüber eigene Theorien aufzustellen.

Gruß
Lutz

----------

